# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Exportaciones vía aérea crecerían 15% este año impulsadas por envíos de espárragos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 11 (ANDINA).-* La exportación por vía aérea registraría un crecimiento de 15 por ciento al cierre del presente año impulsada principalmente por los envíos de espárragos al exterior, informó hoy la empresa logística Talma. 
El gerente general de Talma, José López de Romaña, indicó que actualmente el principal producto de exportación aérea en términos de volumen es el espárrago, mientras que en valor es el oro. 
Este año el crecimiento del espárrago bordeará posiblemente el 20 por ciento y ese será uno de los factores que impulsará a todo el sector, dijo. 
Comentó que de las 120 toneladas de exportación que se realizan por vía área, 90,000 corresponden a espárragos (carga perecible), mientras que las 30,000 toneladas restantes corresponden a carga seca. 
Debido a la crisis mundial la carga seca ha llevado la peor parte pues se ha visto reducida de manera importante, puntualizó. 
Sostuvo que para el cierre del 2009 se prevé que la carga de perecibles mostrará un avance de 20 por ciento, lo que significaría pasar de 90,000 a 108 mil toneladas, mientras que la carga seca registrará una caída en sus indicadores. 
En este contexto, anotó que Perú se ubica actualmente como uno de los países que posee los costos más competitivos en cuanto al manejo de carga aérea. 
Añadió que con la implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos se exigirá en Perú que la carga de importación esté disponible para el importador en 48 horas, medida que a la fecha es trabajada por Aduanas. 
No obstante, en el caso de Talma que tenemos la disponibilidad de la carga en tres horas en promedio, puntualizó López de Romaña.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de espárragos en conserva crecerían menos de 10% este año Artículo: Exportaciones de uvas crecerían más de 40% este año Artículo: Exportaciones de páprika crecerían 26% este año sumando US$ 115 millones Exportaciones de fibra de alpaca peruana crecerían más de 40% este año Agroexportaciones peruanas crecerían hasta 3% este año impulsadas por envíos de uva y palta, prevé Minag

----------

